# pictures



## ~Dan (Feb 19, 2008)

if any one has any pictures from past or present mini rescues coul you please post them, that would be great thanks


----------



## Gini (Feb 21, 2008)

If you go to the CMHR website on the left hand menu you will find the current rescues and the past rescues filed by the year.

http://www.chancesminihorserescue.org/


----------



## HobbsFarm (Feb 22, 2008)

[SIZE=14pt]I just wanted to add to Gini's post that there are also "before and after" picutres of some of our rescues over the years in a pinned topic at the top of this forum!




[/SIZE]


----------

